# Transfer Video to dvd(best Method)



## indiana324 (May 14, 2008)

How could i get this done? any way i could send it to pc from my networked hr21?? If not maybe some kind of settop dvd burner? does anyone have a suggestion ? Certain Model burner you use?
thanks! 

Mike


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I have my HR20-700 connected via S-video directly to my DVD recorder (Memorex DVD recorder). You must play the video at normal speed to record it and make sure if you use S-video cable, you must also use audio cables to connect the sound. I currently have recorded over 200 DVD movies in my library and the S-video brings a great picture, not in HD but looks pretty good for SD.


----------



## indiana324 (May 14, 2008)

michaelancaster said:


> I have my HR20-700 connected via S-video directly to my DVD recorder (Memorex DVD recorder). You must play the video at normal speed to record it and make sure if you use S-video cable, you must also use audio cables to connect the sound. I currently have recorded over 200 DVD movies in my library and the S-video brings a great picture, not in HD but looks pretty good for SD.


I have a pc with a/v capture card, would the quality be better from a stand alone dvd recorder or the same as capture from pc? I would just have to run cables from the dvr to pc...like 20ft cables? Whats the better method?? Would I have any problem recording shows in HD using these methods?

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a matter of convenience.

You have more control with a computer based solution. You could conceivably record in raw mode for more thoughtful subsequent compression (especially if your other DVD players support DIVX or some high-zoot WMF).

OTOH, it is nice to just press record on one machine and play on the other and not have to worry about player compatibility (unless you have one of those idiot DVD-RAM recorders).


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a Magnavox DVD recorder from Walmart for $135. They have one without a tuner for $98. It isn't HD, but the picture quality is very good up to 2 1/2 hrs, especially if the program is in HD. A feature I like with the Magnavox is if a movie is 2hr10min I set it to record for 21/2 hr. Then I can edit out the last 20 min. Many DVD recorders will not do this.


----------



## indiana324 (May 14, 2008)

how can you do editing? Dont ya need hard drive equiped dvd recorder to do editing? anyone got a recorder that also has dvr built in?


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

indiana324 said:


> how can you do editing? Dont ya need hard drive equiped dvd recorder to do editing? anyone got a recorder that also has dvr built in?


It probably just sets the table of contents on the dvd to tell the player that there is no content, beyond the end of the recorded programs. Far as I know the only dvds that you can edit to gain more recording space without erasing the whole disc is is dvd-ram.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I used to use a Panny with Dvd Ram, but I have used Replay boxes for awhile now... I record at HQ then with dvarchive move the mpeg to a pc and use VideoReDo to edit and the last step is use dvd patcher to set the flag to 16:9 or I use Ulead's Movie Factory 6 which will set to 16:9 and burn...


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Go to avsforum and look for the DVD recorder thread


----------

